

PHP 5.3 reaches end-of-life in March with PHP 5.5 release - ck2
https://wiki.php.net/rfc/php53eol

======
ck2
I linked to the wiki page but if you want something more formal:

<http://php.net/releases/5_3_20.php>

Also, 5.3.21 will be released Thursday this week.

